# US Nationals 2021



## cubeshepherd (Oct 1, 2019)

Well since it is now October (and hopefully only a few months until US Nats 2020 is announced) I thought I would create a thread for US Nats 2020 and start with where it might be.

This thread of course is for anything US Nats 2020 related, but lets start with possible locations.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 1, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well since it is now October (and hopefully only a few months until Nats 2020 is announced) I thought I wold create a thread for Nats 2020 and start with where it might be.
> 
> This thread of course is for anything Nats 2020 related, but lets start with possible locations.


Based on the location of nats over the past few years I would say that next year it is probably gonna be somewhere in the United States of America.


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 1, 2019)

I think 2020 they are going to have a North America championships somewhere in Canada. US nationals might not happen.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 1, 2019)

GuRoux said:


> I think 2020 they are going to have a North America championships somewhere in Canada. US nationals might not happen.


I did hear about the North American Champs (which will be in Toronto, Canada) but I heard from others that US Nats will most likely still happen as well. Not completely sure if that is true or not, but until we hear otherwise, I think we can assume that US Nats 2020 will happen.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't see a point in having both a NA champs and a US Nationals in the same year.


----------



## SM cubing (Oct 1, 2019)

if it were to happen, id say it would be in the southeast or the heartland regions.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 2, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I don't see a point in having both a NA champs and a US Nationals in the same year.


Well, one is so that you can crown a North American Champion from North America, and one so that you can crown a US champion from the US.

They're different areas.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Well, one is so that you can crown a North American Champion from North America, and one so that you can crown a US champion from the US.


2013 World Championships in Las Vegas NV - US champions were crowned by taking the top US competitors at the event. So an extra competition is not actually necessary for that. (Although this is admittedly a bit different since it would mean US championship was "held" in a country other than the US.)


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 2, 2019)

What I've heard is that US Nationals will NOT happen on North American Champs years (even years). On odd years, there will be US Nationals but not North American Champs.

Sources: This post from the WCA website and hearsay from the PNW (I wanna say Kit Clement told me but if I'm wrong I don't want to blame him for it)


----------



## hotufos (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't think there is going to be a US nats 2020. I really hope it doesn't happen in addition to NA champs, because that would just mean neither comp would reach its full potential.


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 4, 2019)

Zach White and Jae Park are trying to have it in a Southern State next year since Nats hasn’t been in the Southern Region of the US yet.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 4, 2019)

Texas or Georgia


----------



## u Cube (Oct 4, 2019)

I think it's gonna be in Houston Texas


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 4, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> What I've heard is that US Nationals will NOT happen on North American Champs years (even years). On odd years, there will be US Nationals but not North American Champs.
> 
> Sources: This post from the WCA website and hearsay from the PNW (I wanna say Kit Clement told me but if I'm wrong I don't want to blame him for it)


The only thing I’m seeing on the wca site relating to this is that the wca wants a regional organization helping out with the continental champs. Canada already has a regional organization so I think cubingusa is off the hook unless it’s in the USA... also they can still theoretically hold US nats and NA champs in the same year.


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 4, 2019)

CubingUSA told me a few months ago that NA Champs will NOT impact whether they will hold Nationals next year. This is when locations were announced but not confirmed. I’m confident that there will be a nationals near the southern United States in late July early August like usual.


----------



## Saransh Grover (Oct 5, 2019)

CubingUSA will not be holding a National Championship in 2020. More Info.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Benjamin Warry said:


> Based on the location of nats over the past few years I would say that next year it is probably gonna be somewhere in the United States of America.


welp.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Benjamin Warry said:


> Based on the location of nats over the past few years I would say that next year it is probably gonna be somewhere in the United States of America.


EVERY. SINGLE. YEAR.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 5, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> EVERY. SINGLE. YEAR.


Except next year.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 5, 2019)

Well that thread lasted 4 days


----------



## Jacob F (Oct 5, 2019)

Can’t delegates still organize a nationals without CubingUSA?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 5, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> Can’t delegates still organize a nationals without CubingUSA?



I think so, but no one will


----------



## tx789 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> Can’t delegates still organize a nationals without CubingUSA?


Yes, but having both comps will affect attendance of North Amercian Champs since many Amercians wouldn't go to both and US Nationals too a lesser extend. Always having a continental champs in one country is awful. That will be one of the reasons they aren't holding it.

Also consider the experience needed to run a comp of that size.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 6, 2019)

tx789 said:


> Yes, but having both comps will affect attendance of North Amercian Champs since many Amercians wouldn't go to both and US Nationals too a lesser extend. Always having a continental champs in one country is awful. That will be one of the reasons they aren't holding it.
> 
> Also consider the experience needed to run a comp of that size.



Im guessing that’s the main reason, they don’t want to have any competition between the two comps, if either of them have lower attendance than normal it could hurt them.

There isn’t any overlap between cubingusa organizers and NA champs as far as I’m aware.

Edit: there is an overlap between cubingusa and NA champs organizers


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 7, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> There isn’t any overlap between cubingusa organizers and NA champs as far as I’m aware.



There will be some on Nats Organizers that will be on the org team for NA Champs. Before I left CUSA, we were advising them on the comp as well, and I've continued to do that as well even after that.


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 17, 2019)

u Cube said:


> I think it's gonna be in Houston Texas


THANK YOU! At least *SOMEONE* supports our claim!


----------



## The Wakeboarding Cuber (Jan 14, 2020)

I hope it’s in Seattle Washington since it hasn’t been on the west coast for a while


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 14, 2020)

The Wakeboarding Cuber said:


> I hope it’s in Seattle Washington since it hasn’t been on the west coast for a while


umm it aint happening this year. Na champs is the “us nats” for the year, and its in toronto


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

Shaun Mack said:


> umm it aint happening this year. Na champs is the “us nats” for the year, and its in toronto



I was about to post that, you beat me to it lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Texas or Georgia





u Cube said:


> I think it's gonna be in Houston Texas





PugCuber said:


> THANK YOU! At least *SOMEONE* supports our claim!





The Wakeboarding Cuber said:


> I hope it’s in Seattle Washington since it hasn’t been on the west coast for a while


Ummm...I'm just going to say that Nats has never been in the Midwest either.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummm...I'm just going to say that Nats has never been in the Midwest either.



*cough*



Shaun Mack said:


> umm it aint happening this year. Na champs is the “us nats” for the year, and its in toronto


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *cough*


What is that supposed to mean, LOL? That there's nobody in the Midwest? And also, yeah, I know about NA champs.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> What is that supposed to mean, LOL? That there's nobody in the Midwest? And also, yeah, I know about NA champs.



the *cough* was saying you should've read the last post.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummm...I'm just going to say that Nats has never been in the Midwest either.



TIL never was in 2017, 2011 and 2007.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 14, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> TIL never was in 2017, 2011 and 2007.


Chicago, Indiana, Ohio - nah, never in the Midwest.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummm...I'm just going to say that Nats has never been in the Midwest either.


I'm pretty sure nats has been in the Midwest, considering I've been to nats in the Midwest.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 16, 2020)

Zeke Mackay said:


> I'm pretty sure nats has been in the Midwest, considering I've been to nats in the Midwest.


You must be lying!


----------



## gruuby (Jan 16, 2020)

Nats in Des Moines, Houston, or California.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 16, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Nats in Des Moines, Houston, or California.


Not sure if you are serious, but there is no Nats 2020, but it should pick up again in 2021.


----------



## gruuby (Jan 16, 2020)

those are the possible locations for 2021 in my opinion. (Probably all wrong but being wrong is my thing)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 16, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Nats in Des Moines, Houston, or California.


but Iowa doesn't even have a delegate


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> TIL never was in 2017, 2011 and 2007.


I think of Midwest as the Dakotas to Missouri to Illinois. So, I guess in 2007 in Chicago, but think how many new competitors there have been since 2007, including yourself.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Jan 16, 2020)

Zeke Mackay said:


> but Iowa doesn't even have a delegate


Brandon Mikel


----------



## Tabe (Jan 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think of Midwest as the Dakotas to Missouri to Illinois. So, I guess in 2007 in Chicago, but think how many new competitors there have been since 2007, including yourself.


The Midwest also includes Indiana, Michigan, and Ohio*.

* - There's obviously no set definition but, in general, those three states are included.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Tabe said:


> The Midwest also includes Indiana, Michigan, and Ohio*.
> 
> * - There's obviously no set definition but, in general, those three states are included.


I include Michigan in the Midwest, but not Indiana and Ohio, I think of Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, and Tennessee as their own small region.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 16, 2020)

Can this thread just be locked already? US Nats 2020 isn't a thing.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Can this thread just be locked already? US Nats 2020 isn't a thing.


@cubeshepherd could just change the name to something like, "Where will the next US Nats be?" or something like that. That's pretty much what this thread has turned into.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I include Michigan in the Midwest, but not Indiana and Ohio, I think of Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, and Tennessee as their own small region.


You're an outlier in that. Pretty much everyone includes Indiana and Ohio. 









Midwestern United States - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Tabe said:


> You're an outlier in that. Pretty much everyone includes Indiana and Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if Wikipedia says so... lol


----------



## Tabe (Jan 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well, if Wikipedia says so... lol


I use only the MOST AUTHORITATIVE SOURCES IN EXISTENCE. Who are you to doubt me?!!?!?!?!? 

[/snark]


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I use only the MOST AUTHORITATIVE SOURCES IN EXISTENCE. Who are you to doubt me?!!?!?!?!?
> 
> [/snark]


Well, if you think of "authoritative sources" as "I-am-able-to-edit-it freely-and-make-it-look-like-anything-can-be-real-sources," then yeah.

This is such a stupid argument.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> @cubeshepherd could just change the name to something like, "Where will the next US Nats be?" or something like that. That's pretty much what this thread has turned into.


Done, lol


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I include Michigan in the Midwest, but not Indiana and Ohio, I think of Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, and Tennessee as their own small region.



The naming of the midwest comes from it being the middle of the western hemisphere, at least east to west. The 90th line of longitude goes right through Illinois and Wisconsin. If you include the Great Plains states like the Dakotas in the midwest, then most of Pennsylvania could make a claim to that too, as that's equally as close to the 90th longitude line. Growing up in Michigan, I never saw the Dakotas, Nebraska, or Kansas as midwestern states.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 17, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> Brandon Mikel


Brandon Mikel hasn't delegated since October and is no longer a delegate


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Growing up in Michigan, I never saw the Dakotas, Nebraska, or Kansas as midwestern states.


Maybe it just depends on where you live.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well, if you think of "authoritative sources" as "I-am-able-to-edit-it freely-and-make-it-look-like-anything-can-be-real-sources," then yeah.
> 
> This is such a stupid argument.


Aha! Something my collection of old encyclopedias is good for, beyond looking good on the shelf!

1970 World Book: Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, North Dakota, Ohio, South Dakota, Wisconsin. 

2003 Encyclopedia Britannica: the Middle West is same list, but specifies that it is comprised of two regions: the Northwest Territory, or the Old Northwest, and the Great Plains. 

Interestingly, the 2004 Compton’s and 1949 Encyclopedia Americana appear to have no mention of the Midwest or Middle West.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 17, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Aha! Something my collection of old encyclopedias is good for, beyond looking good on the shelf!
> 
> 1970 World Book: Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, North Dakota, Ohio, South Dakota, Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


I love how this analysis puts way more depth into the subject than there really should be.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe it just depends on where you live.



Or considering what you left out of my post you quoted, maybe it depends on your ability to read and process my entire post.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Or considering what you left out of my post you quoted, maybe it depends on your ability to read and process my entire post.


Are you saying that I can't read?


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Jan 30, 2020)

Kansas City, Missouri is a cool and large city in the mid west. pretty good option


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 30, 2020)

I think that the northeast would be good. I think it would be easier for the cubicle to take the stuff somewhere closer to their office.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Assuming it won't be NA champs again next year


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2020)

Half and half sounds good, and if one comp is more regular than the other, it’ll probably be US champs.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I think that the northeast would be good. I think it would be easier for the cubicle to take the stuff somewhere closer to their office.


That’s not how it works. I would prefer it to be in the northeast as well, but the team tries to support all areas of the US, so northeast won’t happen for at least 4 years.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

If there is a nats next year, I think it'd be somewhere in the southeast, maybe Georgia or Florida.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If there is a nats next year, I think it'd be somewhere in the southeast, maybe Georgia or Florida.


What about if the US hosts Worlds 2021? That would be cool.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> What about if the US hosts Worlds 2021? That would be cool.


Skip Nats 2 years in a row, though? I bet that Worlds 2021 will be in Asia somewhere.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 30, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> Kansas City, Missouri is a cool and large city in the mid west. pretty good option
> 
> Sincerely,
> Someone from Kansas City





MJS Cubing said:


> I think that the northeast would be good. I think it would be easier for the cubicle to take the stuff somewhere closer to their office.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Someone from the northeast



ftfy


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Skip Nats 2 years in a row, though? I bet that Worlds 2021 will be in Asia somewhere.


Having worlds is not necessarily "skipping Nats" given the time and amount of work that goes it to having worlds. It would be like a larger scale Nats.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Having worlds is not necessarily "skipping Nats" given the time and amount of work that goes it to having worlds. It would be like a larger scale Nats.


Yes, but then US cubers would be cheated out of a large-scale competition.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes, but then US cubers would be cheated out of a large-scale competition.


....Implying that worlds isn't a large-scale competition?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> ....Implying that worlds isn't a large-scale competition?


But if there was Worlds (not in the US) and Nats, US cubers would get 2. If there was only Worlds (in the US), then US cubers would only get 1.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Jan 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> But if there was Worlds (not in the US) and Nats, US cubers would get 2. If there was only Worlds (in the US), then US cubers would only get 1.


If worlds is in America then most American cubers would be able to go. If it is in Asia then many Americans won’t go leaving just nats to go to.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 31, 2020)

The US will almost surely not support both a Worlds and Nats in the same year.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 31, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> If worlds is in America then most American cubers would be able to go. If it is in Asia then many Americans won’t go leaving just nats to go to.


First, I never said that it would be in Asia, it was just a guess. Second, any cubers that have sponsors will be flown out to wherever Worlds is, while still being able to go to Nats.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> But if there was Worlds (not in the US) and Nats, US cubers would get 2. If there was only Worlds (in the US), then US cubers would only get 1.



That argument applies to literally anywhere that has a national championship.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That argument applies to literally anywhere that has a national championship.


Maybe I'm just biased. Just like @Kit Clement said, the US (and probably any and every other country) will never have a Nats and Worlds in the same year.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe I'm just biased. Just like @Kit Clement said, the US (and probably any and every other country) will never have a Nats and Worlds in the same year.



I agree nats and worlds won't happen in the same country in one year, but your argument of "But if there was Worlds (not in the US) and Nats, US cubers would get 2. If there was only Worlds (in the US), then US cubers would only get 1." applies to wherever worlds is held.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I agree nats and worlds won't happen in the same country in one year, but your argument of "But if there was Worlds (not in the US) and Nats, US cubers would get 2. If there was only Worlds (in the US), then US cubers would only get 1." applies to wherever worlds is held.


Yeah, I guess.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 31, 2020)

I think that mats should be in NW Arkansas. Because there are virtually no comps where I live.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I think that mats should be in NW Arkansas. Because there are virtually no comps where I live.



Nah mats should stay in Netherlands lol


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah mats should stay in Netherlands lol


Lol auto correct


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Half and half sounds good, and if one comp is more regular than the other, it’ll probably be US champs.





CuberStache said:


> What I've heard is that US Nationals will NOT happen on North American Champs years (even years). On odd years, there will be US Nationals but not North American Champs.
> 
> Sources: This post from the WCA website and hearsay from the PNW (I wanna say Kit Clement told me but if I'm wrong I don't want to blame him for it)


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> *literally nothing*


This is why we need the confused reaction


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

I was replying to @ProStar ‘s post saying ‘assuming it won’t be NA champs again next year’. Then I saw the quoted post, and decided to post for evidence.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Maybe I'm just biased. Just like @Kit Clement said, the US (and probably any and every other country) will never have a Nats and Worlds in the same year.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that when worlds was in Vegas, Nats was canceled.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 2, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that when worlds was in Vegas, Nats was canceled.


I looked on CubingUSA, and Worlds was the Nationals that year. So basically they would announce the US podium for an event and also the actual podium. Australia did the same thing last year, Worlds was the Australian nationals.

I don't think worlds will be in the US, honestly.


----------

